# Passaround ideas?



## pitonboy

Any sharp implements that people might want to see as a passaround?


----------



## Jmadams13

Any cool cleavers in your possession


----------



## chinacats

Your passarounds always wind up on my shopping list.


----------



## EdipisReks

Kramer? even the Henckels Kramer 10 inch would be awesome...


----------



## Von blewitt

EdipisReks said:


> Kramer? even the Henckels Kramer 10 inch would be awesome...



I'd love to be on that list :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Jmadams13

+1


----------



## cclin

I'm very interesting to try Ghessin Hide Guyto if possible:knife:


----------



## kalaeb

Martell and Masakage.


----------



## chinacats

How about a Mario or maybe a Gengetsu?


----------



## cclin

Gengetsu +1


----------



## JohnnyChance

chinacats said:


> How about a Mario or maybe a Gengetsu?





cclin said:


> Gengetsu +1



I think there is one of those already.


----------



## Lefty

Mario would be really cool. I'm on his list, so this would be a fun appetizer.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

I am down for any of the above mentioned options. Such a great idea these passarounds


----------



## chinacats

JohnnyChance said:


> I think there is one of those already.



I believe there was going to be one around the end of last year but it never happened (namaxy?)...or is there another?


----------



## knyfeknerd

+1 on the Martell and Mario.
Carter Gyuto, Suisin Inox Honyaki Gyuto


----------



## marc4pt0

I'd love to try a Carter gyuto, or a Martell
:my2cents::2cents:


----------



## pitonboy

When my Martell arrives, I will send it around


----------



## knyfeknerd

All of this is very generous of you, thanks in advance!
If I had a Martell, I don't even think I'd let Dave touch it again after I got it!


----------



## Patatas Bravas

I am not on any passaround lists, but it seems very nice and generous from Pitonboy. Well done!


----------



## stevenStefano

As I live far away I'd never be involved in passarounds, but I think there's a ton of knives you could use for a passaround that would be interesting to see people's views on. Even knives that people are very familiar with, less flashy ones. There's a whole load of very well-known knives that have never been reviewed as such. A Gesshin Ginga for example, or a Hattori FH would be interesting, to see if the VG10 stacks up to some that are supposedly better.


----------



## chinacats

stevenStefano said:


> ...Even knives that people are very familiar with, less flashy ones. There's a whole load of very well-known knives that have never been reviewed as such. A Gesshin Ginga for example, or a Hattori FH would be interesting, to see if the VG10 stacks up to some that are supposedly better.



+1 including maybe a KS or a dragon :knife:


----------



## marc4pt0

ohhhhhhhhhh, the Dragon! That could be nice also... 
I'd very much like to squeeze in on a passaround involving the Martell, Carter, Dragon of heck, even the ks.


----------



## cclin

kato gyuto for 2nd round! I missed first Passaround.....


----------

